# RE: Ye Old Clay Bar Process



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

*RE: Ye Old Clay Bar Process*

This Clay Bar stuff is quite the process, but the results are well worth the effort. Went though a few glasses of wine last night going through the steps. I have not finished her yet, but did take a couple of Pics. of the completed sections…

1.	Hand wash car, 
2.	Mequiars #-2 cut & cleaner
3.	Mequiars pre clay mist 
4.	Mequiars clay bar
5.	Mequiars #-7 show glaze
6.	Mequiars #-26 hi tech yellow wax
7.	*Open another bottle of wine*


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I need sunglasses for that first picture!! :cool
Looks sweet!


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Ah Shucks, thanks for the compliment Rukee…

One thing I forgot to mention; *never-ever-ever drop the clay bar*. It will pick-up everything and you will be clay baring your car with an SOS pad. If you drop it through it away. The Mequiars kit comes with 2 bars – BTW…



Rukee said:


> I need sunglasses for that first picture!! :cool
> Looks sweet!


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

SPOTLESS! Keep the shine on! :cheers


----------

